# Antenna TV solution for Atlanta



## fluffybear (Jun 19, 2004)

Those of us who live in Atlanta with an AM21N OTA receiver already know, DirecTV's guide does not allow us access to WATL's 36-3 (Antenna TV). 

I was playing around yesterday and found a suitable workaround for those of who would like to access and record Antenna TV.

Set your Secondary local as 40502 (Lexington, KY) as Antenna TV is available on 36-3 as well and is also in the DirecTV OTA guide.


----------

